
Recent Books on Dinosaurs - antigizmo
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/12/19/what-were-dinosaurs-for/
======
Pfhreak
If you have kids, I strongly recommend Abby Howard's graphic novels on
dinosaurs and other prehistory (Dinosaur Empire, Ocean Renegades, and Mammal
Takeover). [1]

They not only depict the current understanding of dinosaurs as feathered,
complex creatures (rather than always showing raptors shrieking and
attacking), but also dive into the science of paleontology, evolution, and
ecological adaption. Plus the art is fantastic.

I cannot recommend them enough.

It's been super fun to see my 5 year old not only enjoy them, but also point
out where older books on dinosaurs got stuff wrong.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Dinosaur-Empire-Earth-Before-
Us/dp/14...](https://www.amazon.com/Dinosaur-Empire-Earth-Before-
Us/dp/1419723065)

~~~
philshem
Cool, I just got the first one to check out.

No affiliation or referral, but bookdepository has free worldwide shipping
with no minimum purchase:

[https://www.bookdepository.com/Dinosaur-Empire-Earth-
Before-...](https://www.bookdepository.com/Dinosaur-Empire-Earth-Before-
Us-1-Journey-through-Mesozoic-Era-Abby-Howard/9781419736223)

------
karateka
I just finished Steve Brusatte's 'The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs'
yesterday and found it to be very engaging. As well as detailing it's
namesake, it also introduces many of the tools and methodologies that are used
by paleontologists to come to the conclusions about dinosaurs that are in the
book.

It also has a great "Notes on sources" chapter at the end of the book that
breaks down the authour's sources for each chapter in the book.

------
mortivore
The book by Michael Benton is intriguing. I remember when I was a kid reading
a dinosaur encyclopedia he wrote that I really liked. He talked all about the
connection between birds and dinosaurs in it. Really engaging writer.

